# Tonite



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I had these! Wife whipped up some Seafood Tex / Mex.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

What is the sauce? Looks good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> What is the sauce? Looks good.


It is Hidden Valley Farm House Original....Southwest Chipotle


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have been making quesaellas lately at home. A really fast meal. I get the large flour tortilla. I get the griddle hot and add just a little butter. Add the tortilla and cheese. I use a lot of cheese. Then grilled shrimp seasoned with Old Bay and a little cajun seasoning. Then more cheese on the top of the shrimp along with some hot peppers.. Then fold and brown the tortilla. Eat when the cheese is melted.

I add sour cream and salsa on top. It is really good. I also just make them with cheese and peppers. Whatver you want to stuff in them is great. It is hard to mess them up.

Darin


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks great,and darin that recipe sounds fantastic...


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks awesome. I am restricted to making tacos once every two weeks. I seem to over eat when we make them... This will be the next one!

Matt


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Sadly, I'm allergic to shrimp, crab, and lobster


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm not allergic to them but in my current condition it would probably be the death of me because I wouldn't be able to quit eating!

Looking good.


----------

